# Bailey English Angora



## LeelowsBunnies (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello guys this is Bailey my soon to be English Angora Buck he is coming from NSW. I can not wait to get him  my first Angora, I'm sure he will teach me a lot. he is beige in colour, and soo cute, cant wait till he is finally here.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 2, 2013)

He´s so gorgeous, all that fur, I just love it. When is he arriving, hope you´ve got everything ready. More pics please on arrival


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Oct 4, 2013)

He is coming on the 11th late Friday night, and yeah everything is ready cage all set and all the brushes.
here are some pics of him that the breeder sent me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh <3 he is so cute!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Oct 4, 2013)

Not long now till I get him any long haired rabbit owners have any advice for me let me know


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 6, 2013)

They are all so lovely, he´s a cute little guy. It is so exciting getting a new bunny. You have to keep on top of long haired buns or their fur mats really quickly. I groom mine regularly and put out any excess fur. Check under his chin and round his bottom which is where I find the fur mats most. I do love my little fluffy butt but he´s hard work at times but there´s nothing nicer than a fluffy bun with a good coat. 

Can´t wait to see more pics of him when you get him.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM_YV-GoWEo&feature=youtu.be

This is his cage set up  I also have all different fleeces and mats for him as well


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Oct 11, 2013)

Got Bailey tonight had to give him a hair cut as he was covered in pee and also had so much hay in his coat, will finish his trim tomorrow and clean up his belly from all the pee, might need to give him a small bath poor thing, must of been scared in the car. Thank god he is finally home now.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 11, 2013)

So adorable *jealous!* I'd love to get an angora but I'm afraid my allergies won't allow it.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Oct 12, 2013)

Guess what guys Bailey turned out to be a Doe so I will make a new thread for her, lol


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh my, she is beautiful!! I just love angoras!! I want one so bad!!! :inlove:


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

All of them look so so so cute look this is my tonio he is adorable xx



Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------

